# Teledat 300 LAN nicht erkannt, nach MSI Update



## online (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab seit kurzem größte Probleme mit meinem DSL Zugang.
Ich machte vor kurzem ein Live Update von MSI für mein Mainboard und danach funktionierte meine DSL Verbindung nicht mehr.
Der PC sage, es wäre kein Kabel an der Netzwerkkarte - onBoard - angeschlossen.
Daraufhin baute ich eine PCI Netzwerkkarte ein. Anfangs nahm er diese auch wunderbar an,
nur ging er immer noch nicht ins Internet.

Ich versuchte also die Verbindung mit dem "Teledat 300 LAN" Modem von Grund auf zu erneuern.
Nur als ich diese neue Verbindung installieren wollte, brachte er "Kein Freizeichen".
Es ist schon das Modem, bei dem "PPP over ISDN" dabei steht, oder?

Ich war mir dem nicht sicher, und hatte dann nach neuen Modems gesucht, wo er mir auch 2 neue, aber unbekannte, angezeigt hatte. Nur diese haben auch kein Freizeichen.

Dann versuchte ich es über die T-online Software 4.0, wobei er dann feststellte, dass keine ADSL Treiber vorhanden sind. Diese wurden dann installiert, und als ich auf fertigstellen ging, brachte er mir wieder eine Aufforderung, dass keine ADSL Treiber installiert seinen. Diesen Vorgang wiederholte ich mind. 5 Mal.

Danach erkannte er auch meine neue Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr, bzw "Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden "

Das Modem hatte ich an einem anderen PC getestet und es funktioniert auch.

Ich hab auch schon die Firewall und den Virenschutz deaktiviert, aber leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Jetzt bin ich kurz vorm Durchdrehen.
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, denn ich bin mit meinem Latein nun wirklich am Ende.

Viele Grüße

Online


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte das eher PPPoE (also PPP over Ethernet) sein und nicht PPP over ISDN. Aber ich kann mich da auch irren, immerhin kenn ich Deine Box nicht. Aber da das ja ueber eine normale Netzwerkkarte laeuft wuerde ich doch zu Ethernet tendieren.


----------



## online (25. Juni 2006)

ahhh, klingt sehr logisch!

Aber was kann ich machen, dass der das modem wieder richtig erkennt? Denn (PPP over Ethernet) gibt es bei mir nicht.

Ich benutze übrigens Windows 2000.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

